# Melanotan 1 or Melanotan 2?



## pklaswugjjwm (Mar 25, 2012)

[FONT=&#23435]Which one is better if your going on a trip in say a month and whats the usual dies. I believe it is something like 1 mg per day taken @ bed? [/FONT]


----------



## SFW (Mar 25, 2012)

I hope you do a lot more research on this. Ive used mel2 because my research (google) led me to believe it was superior to mel1. I dosed my mel2 generously and the results were intense. Assess your skin type first. Fair skinned types would be a type I where as an olive complected/tans easy type, would be a type III. You can use slightly more if youre a darker skin type. You may or may not need UV exposure. I tanned everyday and saw results from day 2-3.

Sides included intense nausea and a very intense, flushed feeling. I would turn beet red actually for about an hour...then go tanning. Just read a lot more about it. Doses vary and can be manipulated for desired color.


----------



## theboneman (Mar 25, 2012)

pklaswugjjwm said:


> Which one is better if your going on a trip in say a month and whats the usual dies. I believe it is something like 1 mg per day taken @ bed?



and if you get confused, dont give up, pm aminoman74 hes got charts, and formulas and ill tell ya, i knew nothing bout chems till he schooled me, try em, good luck 2u, 
later,
bones


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 25, 2012)

MT1 is fantastic, little to no sides and you can get the same results, it will just take a little longer because it's not quite as strong.  MT2 is stronger with more sides.  

Don't listen to SFW he's a grumpy useless Anything goes MOD.


----------



## SFW (Mar 25, 2012)

^ what are you going to follow me around and comment on everything i say now? Bitter fag. mel2 is superior to mel1, as my physique is to yours, for example.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 25, 2012)

k.. buddy... lol.  And no i dont' follow you around.. if you didn't notice, you're in the "research" and I rep for a peptide company.  Don't flatter yourself.  It's somewhat subjective as to which is superior.  In the medical field MT1 is viewed to be superior and more expensive due to the similar results without any side effects.


----------



## Kirk B (Mar 25, 2012)

I like mt2 got me and mt wife dark as hell of 1 bottle at a very low dose but we taned also 3 x a week in a booth and im all irish and i looked rican from the shit so take at night right before bed and you should have no sides that you  can't handle


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 25, 2012)

Mt2 is great if you wan wood and to get black looking.mt1 is good for sleeping.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 25, 2012)

I think your confusing MT1 with melatonin.. Two different things.

They both work in the same manner, and will get you tan as hell.  MT1 is just a little weaker, without the side effects.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Mar 25, 2012)

^^x2

MT1 is a straight, full length peptide and MT2 is a shortened, circular version of the peptide. MT1 causes tanning w/ almost zero side effects which is said to be better of the two. MT2 causes tanning w/ alot more sides(nausea/flushing/increase in libido/headache/new mole appearance/appetite suppression., etc) Normally MT2 is the cheaper of the two, which causes people to lean more towards MT2. I also believe that the dosing for MT1 is a little different than MT2. Ive used MT2 a few times and its amazing, only sides ive had is increase in libido, freckles darkening, and flushing(which goes away the deeper you get into the cycle). I love the stuff!


----------



## Hymlock (Mar 25, 2012)

I've been using MT2 with great results and no sides!!!


----------

